
De-Risking Your Startup (SaaStr 2017 Talk) - lpolovets
https://codingvc.com/saastr-2017
======
czbond
Great sharing - the slides are really insightful on some of the strategic
aspects of company building. Even having been in the startup world for quite
some time - I hadn't seen some of these points articulated so clearly.

~~~
lpolovets
Thanks! If you have any questions I'm happy to try to answer them.

